# Song and Tune Projects > Song and Tune Projects >  Cold Frosty Morning won the poll for August

## Bluegrasstjej

Ok, Cold frosty morning won over Bill Cheatham. It's a nice tune and I'm looking forward to play it. It's quite easy to get the hang of, I think. I even have a better mic now so it'll be much more fun recording.

Does anyone need the tab? There's a quite simple version at Mandozine.

----------


## Mark Normand

I'll need to hear some finished verions of this for sure, never heard this before( at least in title)
Suzi, which of the 4 mandozines do you prefer?
Those are intermediate tabs, hopefully Craig will post a "beginner" version.

----------


## Cragger

it would be nice to hear a recording of it but i can't seem to find one doing a search on google. does anyone have it on a cd?

----------


## fiddlegit

I've just learned Cold Frosty Morning from this midi file I found a here -Bluegrass Midis

It's a full arrangement so I think it needs to be edited to be used for learning the tune. Anyway it's the only one I can find! Hope it helps.

I'll upload my attempt when I've got it up to a decent tempo.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I've played two versions, but I prefer the one named Cold Frosty Morning1, the one with a lot of 16th notes. It looks mighty difficult but it isn't, just don't look at them as 16th notes, actually it's just like playing 4th and 8th notes, see the 8th notes as 4th notes and the 16th notes as 8th notes and play them as if they were, because the timing difference is the same.
There are two versions by Stangeland that are ok as well, they have a triplet in both versions but if you play two 8th notes instead, it's not hard. 

It's listed as intermediate at Mandozine, but it's way easier than for example Sally Gooding was, I see these versions I mentioned as quite beginner-friendly, I haven't found any easier versions, in fact I don't find this tune anywhere else at all. But if anyone can find an easier version, it'd be great to have it posted in the files section in the Yahoo group. I'm not sure Craig is online or has time to deal with it right now, as he hasn't been here for a long time. Also, last time, he needed help to get beginner tabs and midi files so I don't know if he has this one.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

If you use tabledit, you can listen to it there, without back-up, it's very clear there.

Go to Cold Frosty Morning. In Tabledit you can also slow it down.

----------


## EasyEd

Hey All,

There is a Tom Rozum version in 4/4 time (instead of 2/4) that is mostly eighths however it does have some hammer ons and pull offs and slides. Nice tune. I have it in tef format. Might be a good opportunity to work on those techniques.

Take Care! -Ed-

----------


## Michael H Geimer

I'm gonna 'sit out' this month, as I did a recording of Cold Frosty Morning a while back.

But, I'll post mine anyways just to get the ball rolling. I did a straightforward version of it, from The Fiddler's Fakebook. Perhaps it will help some folks get the gist of the tune.

 - Benig

----------


## ShaneJ

Jay Buckey has a good version of Cold Frosty Morning. #I don't know if it is available as a free download right now or not. #The songs change periodically, but it's available as part of one of his books or "ebooks". #He has mp3 versions that have mandolin (or other instruments) isolated on the right or left side so that you can turn them off and play along solo with the "band".

Another song with a Celtic flavor that is very similar to Cold Frosty Morning is Rakes of Kildare. #I have Jay's version of that one also. #It's pretty much the same tune, but with emphasis on the up beats instead of the downbeats and a less syncopated Celtic rhythm.

I've sat out ever since the first one (been way too busy), but I've wanted to learn this one ever since downloading Buckey's tunes. I'll try to learn it and record it this time.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Really? I looked for it at Jay Buckey's site but didn't find it.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

That Rozum's version is more difficult than the other versions and definitely no beginner version. I still vote for the one I mentioned, for the beginners.

----------


## ShaneJ

> Really? I looked for it at Jay Buckey's site but didn't find it.


Sorry, I went back and looked for it too. I can't find it now either. I didn't look through all the Tables of Contents on his instructional packages, but it is likely in one of those.

For what it's worth, I recommend his stuff. If you're like me and don't get to play with other people much, it's really nice to have music to play along with. Of course, you can slow down the mp3's w/WMP, etc. to make the learning easier if needed.

----------


## psann

Bluegrasstjej 

Just followed the link from your site and discovered the mandolin web ring. Cool! There goes more of my practice time.  I keep telling myself that I should be using the time I spend on this site practicing, but self does not listen well. 

Pat

----------


## PhilGE

You can find samples of the Fuzzy Mountain String Band HERE, including a decent bit of Frosty Morning. This is a great album to have in any collection, by the way. No mandolin, to my recollection, but plenty of great old-time tunes from young fogeys back in the late 60's and 70's.

-Phil

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

> Bluegrasstjej 
> 
> Just followed the link from your site and discovered the mandolin web ring. #Cool! #There goes more of my practice time. # I keep telling myself that I should be using the time I spend on this site practicing, but self does not listen well. #
> 
> Pat


Oh, I certainly have the same problem myself!!!!!!!!

----------


## craig

benignus,

beautiful recording of CFM! never heard this song before myself, so i've got nothing to compare it to. but, you've sure done it justice in my mind.

know i've said this before, but love the tone you're capturing with your mando!

cheers,

craig

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Hey thanks, craig. It's an old recording done back in Janurary, I think. I really posted it in response the comments about people never having heard how the tune goes. I thought my recording might help folks out by way of example.

I find the song to be fairly easy, though at the time I was teetering on the very edge of my ability to play it at that tempo.

Since it's August, shouldn't we really be working on Warm Lazy Summer Evening?

 - Benig

----------


## Mark Normand

Yep I vote that Benig re-records another slightly slower clear version with no backup! LOL! Then we'll use our slowdowners to force feed our mandos bit by bit.
Dang I would sit out on this one, but hate to waste a month without the push/shove this group gives me.   Mark

----------


## sjusk

Benig, how on earth do you do it?

Laid back, yet stringent and driving, and every single note ringing out clear!
Just one word comes to my mind: YES!

Søren

----------


## ShaneJ

Benig, that's awesome - as usual. You inspired me to go ahead and make my attempt this month. I won't compare to yours, but it's a cool song. I'm working on learning it on mando & guitar. Don't know how it will turn out, but it'll be fun.

Again, yours is awesome. I have neglected the project site as well the last couple of months, and I missed some of your others recordings that are not up anymore. Dang it!

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just uploaded my recording of Cold Frosty Morning. Like last month, I used the bowlback again. It's a nice tune, and I found it pretty easy to get the hang of. I played it through a few times to practice, and then recorded it first take. I could probably smoothen it up a bit with repeated recordings, but I'm resonably happy with how it came out (except for the fluffed note with the pinky).

As I got CFM down so quickly, I made use of the time to record and upload a version of Fisher's Hornpipe as well. I'm less happy with that one and I think it's a much harder tune. In particular I don't seem to be able to inject a decent hornpipe bounce into this tune. I don't normally have that much problems with hornpipes (I love to play The Ruby and Dermot Gregan's Hornpipe), but this one didn't get all that fluent. Still, it's on the Yahoo site now -- all comments (good and bad) welcome, as usual!

Martin

----------


## mandocrucian

If anyone has back issue of *MANDOCRUCIAN'S DIGEST* #4 (Dave Pegg of Fairport Convention/Jethro Tull, and Kenny Baker interviews), there is a _"clawhammer mandolin"_ arrangment in notation/tab for this tune.

"Clawhammer" mando style uses a lot of across-the strings playing, and hammer-ons and pull-offs producing a a sound similar to clawhammer banjo. #Sorta of like crosspicking, but the rolls are different. #Andy Irvine said that his playing was influenced by OT banjo players, and I always thought (long before I ever read that)that there was an overlapping between his approach and _"clawhammer mandolin"_ 

(Andy Irvine interviewed in the last, #27 issue, of The Digest. Glad I was finally able to interview one of my early mando favorites)

Sorry, not able to post any sound samples. #Anyway, this is a very different way of apporaching old-time tunes which a very self-sufficient sound (you don't have to have a guitar playing beneath you).

Niles H.

----------


## mandolooter

where we get the tab for that Warm Lazy Summer Evening song anyways? Sounds right up my alley...

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Martinjonas, 
Your version of CFM is really nice - where did you find it? Or did you improvise one yourself?? 
I recognize that sound of a bowlback (ugh, sounds like a spider or something) for sure! I have one too, I bought it at the bluegrass festival for a friend and she hasn't picked it up yet. Not that a bowlback is very bluegrassy, but this guy who sells instruments go to every bluegrass festival in the area (not that they're many - there are two bg festivals at reasonable distance) and can bring with him any instrument people are interested in (if they have strings).

I think you do a good job on Fisher's hornpipe too. It's a hard tune. I wanted to learn that version too, because I like the way it increases difficulty. But I could never remember when to do what, so I did the version I've played before, from the mandolin picker's fakebook. I think I'll learn this one too, you get me inspired..

----------


## Martin Jonas

Susanne --

Thanks for your kind words! #That version of CFM is one of the TablEdit files from Co-Mando (Mandozine now, I guess), with the remark "Tabledited by Mike Stangeland". #It falls under the fingers really nicely and I found it fun and easy to learn.

I've listened to my MP3 of Fisher's Hornpipe a few times now, and am a bit happier now than I was when I posted it. #It was a torment to record, because I kept messing up the long runs of eighths with the not-quite-repetitions, but the end product is sort-of ok after all.

What kind of bowlback do you have? #Is it an antique one or newly-built? #I'm currently going off on a bit of a tangent from my previous playing, because I just love playing this old Italian bowlback. #I notice, however, that it changes my playing style and it's really difficult to pick up the Washburn after this.

Martin
(Just have to record Cattle In The Cane now for the complete set).

----------


## levin4now

benig,

great job on CFM!

wondered what kind of mando(s) you use on your recordings.

Alan

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I have an old - really old - Russian bowlback. My friend recently gave up playing the guitar and wanted to try the mandolin but she doesn't have much money. I e-mailed this instrument dealer and asked if he has some very cheap and simple mandolin. He can usually find something you ask for, since he has lots of contacts. He e-mailed me back and told me about this mandolin that he could sell for 200 SEK. so I brought it home a month ago, and after I had changed the strings the sound was beautiful. But I prefer my Washburn, I think it's difficult to play on a bowlback, it sort of flips away all the time, you have to hold on to it and if I have to do that, I can't play.
Do you have a picture of yours?

----------


## Martin Jonas

Susanne,

I posted some photos in the picture forum a little while ago and they're still here.

Bowlbacks are a bit tricky to hold in the first instance, but you get used to it. The secret is to put them on your right thigh and elevate the right leg, either by crossing it over the left leg or by using a stool. That's the opposite of what I do for the F-style, where I elevate the left leg. A slip mat (e.g. chamois leather) is also useful.

Martin

----------


## Dave Hicks

OK, I've unconfused myself (a bit, at least).

Dave Hicks (plantecology04)

----------


## Martin Jonas

Dave --

The files I've uploaded are still at Yahoo. #Look in the folders for Cold Frosty Morning and for Fisher's Hornpipe in the "Files" area.

Uploading at Yahoo is the correct way, and I'm currently downloading your file. #Yours was put in the root directory, rather than the Cold Frosty Morning sub-directory, but as long as the file name is clear enough for Craig to know what the tune is and who posted it, I don't think that's a problem.

Martin
PS: #Now listening to your version. #Very funky -- is it guitar, e-mando and keyboards, with a few amp effects thrown in? Anything else in the mix? #This is pretty much the direct opposite to my version, but great fun and really nicely played. #I'd never have thought that an old-time tune like CFM would lend itself to such an arrangement.

----------


## Dave Hicks

OK, Martin, I found the folder - how did I miss it the first time? (I went back in and moved the file over to the correct folder.)

Your version has great tone and brings out the modal sound. #Again, I really admire the tone you get out of the bowlback.

I'm not sure this tune really lent itself too well to my approach, but I like to change things up a bit. #Instruments are electric and acoustic guitar and electric mando. #The sitar-like drones are guitar harmonics played through a synth patch in the recorder.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

wow, that's cool, Dave!!!!!!!!

----------


## fiddlegit

Just uploaded my attempt at CFM, seems a bit boring after hearing Daves rendition.

----------


## craig

three new version up on the MP page: martinjonas1969, fiddlegit, and plantecology04

thanks guys!! hope i can find time to listen soon  

craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I always love the sound of a fiddle!!! Nice job Fiddlegit!!!

----------


## fiddlegit

Thanks Susanne, looking forward to hearing your version.

----------


## mandorado

Dave ... freaking awesome man. That is by far the grooviest version of CFM I have ever heard. Killer.

----------


## JGWoods

Well I've posted my first attempt at recording that actually came out so I could hear it! CFM banjo, mando duet. 

Mandolin is still pretty new to me compared to the banjo so the banjo takes the lead.
best
gw

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Great!!!! It's nice to hear a banjo, that doesn't happen much in here. Lovely duet, it's really nice listening. My ears are smiling..

----------


## jimini_pickit

I just posted a recording of CFM...I hadn't ever heard the song until 5 days ago when I downloaded it; I like the way it sounds, tried to do some Audacity recordings last week, but kept bombing out. Then last night I threw one up on the microphone and am pretty pleased with how it turned out. Still having trouble with the 'B' part, but I'm working on it.

 Jim

----------


## craig

JGWoods (nebo52),

EXCELLENT! love the duet! the banjo and mando compliment each other very nicely on this tune. sound like something that should be on the Tim O'Brien CD "Song from the Mountain". that's one of my all time favorites. hope to hear more duets from you.

happy pickin',

craig

----------


## JGWoods

Thanks for the compliments! the banjo is great at hiding a lot of mando mistakes. I goofed when I recorded it in that I switched to a different pick at the last minute and didn't do a dry run. I lost a lot of smoothness in the runs, they stagger along but it is still the best recording I have made by a long way.

This project has been a great encouragement to me. Each month I learn the tune of the month, but this is the first one I got a good recording. 
Fishers hornpipe...can't do it at all. 
Red Haired Boy, pretty good when the month ended, but I didn't post it.
CFM came together more quicly because I have played for years on the banjo. 

best,
jgwoods

----------


## craig

JGWoods,

feel free to record and post cattle in the cane, sally goodin, red haired boy or anything else you record at any time. would love to hear those tunes with a little banjo.

thanks again for participating.

craig

----------


## JGWoods

Jimini_Pickit that's some mighty fast clean pickin', and I like the slides. I'm always looking to stick one in here and here but they usually don't come til I've played the tune a thousand times...

best
jg woods

----------


## jimini_pickit

JGWoods,
 Thanks, I've been listening to alot of sources lately (especially a celtic fiddle CD a friend gave me) and was inspired to throw in those slides...I guess with the celtic music fresh in my brain, I approached the CFM song with that sort of celtic 'bounce' or 'drive' to it...I'm always amazed at how those players play that stuff so fast; I've got a fiddle, but can't hardly squeak out a note-- no frets!

 Happy pickin'
  Jim

----------


## Michael H Geimer

JGWoods,
Man-o-man do I love the sound of clawhammer!

c3hammer,
You're performance has a wonderfull, lonesome quality to it that really suits the tune.

plantecology,
You're *out-there* dude! But, in the best possible way. 

sjusk,
I like yours best, as I'm just a sucker for straight, simple interpretations. You play that real nice.

 - Benig

----------


## sjusk

Benig, thank you.
Your comment is a real nice birthday present, and it really comes as a surprise, as presents should do.
I believe that other contributions on CFM has a lot more to offer, but allright, I confess: You made my day.

I have been celebrating my birthday messing with Annemarie Reel, and ended up with a bodhran in the second round. I´m not sure how the PC-mic liked it, but done is done: The reel should be in the Musing folder at the Yahoo Group by now. 

JGWood: That is beautiful. I like it when someone can make a banjo sound smooth and mellow - you´re making poetry with that thing. 

sjusk

----------


## Dave Hicks

I've really enjoyed the trad versions, especially those by Benignus, sjusk, jimini and JGWoods.

D.H. (Aka plantecology04)

----------


## fiddlegit

I've really enjoyed everyone's recordings of the Frosty Morning, I can't single one out as my favourite as they are all different and have their individual musical merits. I can single one out as my least favourite though.  Maybe I'll see if I can do better with a mandolin.

----------


## craig

farmerf5,

you sure drive your songs! it sounds like you play real loose, too. i need to work on that. it's not easy to let the right hand (picking hand) control the song. i usually find my left hand dominating the speed and that screws up the rhythm. you just let it go. nice job.

thanks for the upload,

craig

----------


## craig

c3hammer,

all heart man! really feeling this song with your version. nice interpretation!

happy pickin',

craig

----------


## Dan Adams

Thanks Craig. I've been working on controlling the rhythm by keeping a constant right hand motion. I've been to a few workshops lately, and all the instructors stress this aspect of being a good player. Unfortunately, all the tunes are sometimes too fast, I find it easier to maintain a consistent tempo at a slightly higher rate of speed. I heard a really good 'breakdown' mandolin player yesterday, and I still don't understand how good bluegrass players can get to such a high rate of speed. Unfotunately I don't envision myself ever getting to that point. At the same time, I don't think all tunes need to be played at break-neck speed. I'm striving for a even tempo, and I'll have to settle for a personal top speed for different genres.

Is that up-down, or down-up? I'm so confused? Dan (farmerf5)

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Mandomayer,
Your version is great! You put in some little hammer-ons and slides here and there, it sounds lovely. Also, your first part of the B part is slightly different than mine, don't know what it is, maybe the chords? Nice job anyway.

----------


## mandomayer

Thanks bluegrasstjej. I've been watching the fun on the sidelines for too long.

You're right... the difference between your first part of the B part and mine is the first chord - you play A minor, I play A major. The melody is pretty much the same.

I don't know that the "official" chord is. Most of the versions posted here use the A minor chord. I like both versions - the minor chord keeps the song's mood, the major chord is like a little burst of joy.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Cool! If I do backup, I'll do a major chord too..........I love tunes with minor melodies but major chords.

----------


## craig

mandomayer, your work is up on the MP page. will have a listen later. thanks for the post!

craig

----------


## Martin Jonas

I've just listened to Mandomayer's version, which is really lovely. Very full sound, with chords and ringing harmony notes thrown into the melody. Great stuff. You have a very smooth picking sound with a nice soft tone.

I've also gone through the other versions now, which are all very good (and all taking the tune much faster than I did except for the jazzy improv version by c3hammer). I particularly like Jimini Picket's version. Great clean tone and
a strong driving rhythm (at both speeds) without having to overdub rhythm chords. I prefer recordings without overdubs and this one is pretty much perfect in that category.

Susanne -- did you upload a version? I thought from Mandomayer's comments above that he had listened to your version, but I can't find it on either Yahoo or MP site.

Martin

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

No, I haven't uploaded anything yet, but I talked some about my version so I think he knows which one I'm using.
I haven't been able to practice a lot. Work has exhausted me too much. They say my unit and one more has had the toughest summer of the whole hospital. Yesterday I felt for the first time since 9 weeks that I actually like my job. Today was the first day shift since 9 weeks that I have actually been able to have lunch break AND go home before 4.30 pm, even without feeling stressed.
I've played some but not very focused.

----------


## c3hammer

Mandomayer, that's a great version. It almost sounds like you have some cross picking going on at the end of the B part.

I've never been able to play chords and make them sound like anything but noise. I've tried, but it just comes out as junk, especially with these tunes in a minor key.

One of these tunes I'll try to due a fiddle mando duet. So far I can't play the fiddle well enough to make any thing but scratching on the blackboard.

It's been great to work on tone with the beat and recording. The tape never lies 

Cheers,
Pete

----------


## ShaneJ

Hi y'all. I posted my take on CFM on the Yahoo Group site. I apologize for the recording quality. It wasn't terribly professional in the original Audacity project file, but I got a little extra gain or something when I mixed it to an .mp3 file. It came out a little fuzzy. I'll try to redo it maybe this weekend if I can. I finally had a couple hours to spend on it this evening though, so I figured I'd better post what I have just in case I don't get to clean it up.

Anyway....me on mando & guitar. Needs more work, but I learned a new song!

Great job everyone so far, BTW!! You guys are awesome!

----------


## jimini_pickit

Martin,
 Thanks for the kind words...mine would have had backup (as all my posts would have), but I still can't get Audacity backup tracks to line up without alot of sweat and toil of me moving the tracks back and forth with the 'time adjust tool' (or whatever it's called). A suggestion was made by a friend (recording whiz, too) that I should have the program on one drive (C:&#92; for instance), but the tracks sent to another drive (D:&#92; for instance, if I had one); that that would help the played-back tracks line up better with the newly recorded tracks. I don't have that luxury yet, so all my tracks will be solo.

 Jim

----------


## Mteresko

I have posted my first try at this yesterday and would be grateful for any feedback. As many have commented before, this forum is a great idea. Trying to get a decent run-through recorded is a good goal to work towards.

----------


## mandomayer

mTeresko -

Beautiful solo effort. Your picking is nice and clean, and the feeling of the tune is really there - soulful and plaintive.

Sometimes I would like to hear your notes ring longer - you get such a pretty tone out of that mandolin of yours. Maybe just a stylistic preference - sometimes the ringing of a note can fill space better than anything.

Glad you took the plunge. May I ask about specs... mandolin? pick?

----------


## JGWoods

MTeresko I like it a lot! You're leaning on all the right notes and it has a nice drive. I'd say you've got it down.
Do tell -what kind of mando, and what pick, just curious. It sounds very nice
best
jgwoods

----------


## sjusk

Shane, no need to apologize! (my recordings are 10 times worse)
I enjoyed your "date" between mandolin and guitar so much. I don´t know why, I just dig it when the guitar is having it´s turn after the mandolin, and then back to the mandolin again. It is all so very clean, and you do a such a nice "handover" from the guitar to the mando. Love it! Details speak! Give us some more.

What a beautiful sound you get out of your instrument, Mteresko. Are you playing a 60 years old flatback? I´m curious too. 

Søren / sjusk

----------


## Mteresko

Thanks so much for the kind words! I am playing a Rigel A+ with Gibson monels and a Wegen M150. If anyone is interested in the recording details (I'm turning into a recording equipment junkie, though on a pretty tight budget), I used a MXL 603 mic, ran it through a ART OPL tube preamp into an Aardvark USB3 interface to my laptop running Adobe Audition. I thought that audio quality came out pretty good, although I must confess to adding just the slightest amount of reverb with my software to give the sound a little more "room".

----------


## jimini_pickit

Mteresko- nice job...you even got the 3-7-3 reach on the 2nd part that I could never get cleanly!!

Shane- sounds real nice going back and forth from mando to guitar; makes me wish I could get mine to overdub and line up...inspires me to try another program and see if I have better luck; heck, I've got mando, guitar, bass, fiddle, and now b@nj* laying around (although I haven't fully learned how to play all of them &lt;g&gt :Wink: 

Happy Pickin'
 Jim

----------


## ShaneJ

Thanks for the kind words, guys. 

jimini_pickit, I'd love to hear a track with all your instruments. I've got a lot of respect for fiddle players. Getting that bow to coax out a good sound is NOT easy.

----------


## Michael H Geimer

Mandomayer, what a great performance! You've got a great feel for this tune, just perfect in my book!

Mteresko, you're clean, steady, and true. I read Jim'd comment the pinky stretch, and I'll confess that I'm switching positions there and using my two middle fingers to play a double-stop of the A and then and E below on the A-string (7th). I find it easier, and better sounding. But, I can certainly see the practice advantage in making use of the picky whenever possible.

Shane, Great feel, and nice guitar work, too. (I'm just starting to feel like I can take some leads on guitar, but I'm not smooth like you're playing) I also like the warm muted tone you've put to your mandolin. What sort of make is it?

 - Benig

----------


## ShaneJ

Thanks, Benig. The mando I'm playing now is a beautiful Kentucky KM350s.  

I sold my MK (that was a pretty decent mando) in order to buy some tools and wood to try to build one myself. I then bought the KM350s for $199 on eBay to have something to play in the mean time. I havn't gotten started building yet, but I hope to in the next month or so. This may prove to be a huge mistake, but what the heck? I'm pretty confident that I can at least end up with equal fit and finish as I had on the MK. Hopefully, the tone will be at least as good too. Maybe I'll get lucky and come out even better. I won't hold my breath for Dudenbostel quality though - at least not until #2  

The guitar I play is a good one. It's an Alvarez Yiari - about 18 years old. I bought it new, and it's a keeper.

The Kentucky mando is not all that bad. It needs a new bridge, and I plan to radius the fretboard and refret with larger frets.

Wish me luck! I hope I don't just butcher a bunch of good wood.

----------


## sjusk

Way to go, Shane - building your own mando!
Tipping my hat.

How about - once when you get started - posting a picture now and then of the process? I am more than interested. 
Being a south paw, I have often played with the idea of building my own mando; not that many lefties out there to choose among.

What has kept me from starting the process, is the thought of all that saw dust I´ll make....and probably nothing much else.

Good luck!

Søren / sjusk

----------


## levin4now

behind teh ball here, but downloading a few here at home today (56k). I got shane's and mtersko. Both beautiful versions! They're great. Mtereskos is so clean - if I were to play it that clean I'd be really happy. Shane2mc's was awesome with the electric tone.

----------


## craig

picksnbits,

clean and simple. i like it. you added just enough additional flavor to make it interesting, yet kept it raw so we can really hear your picking. the slides are well chosen. thanks for sharing!

shane,

definitely a stand alone recording. we'll can add this one to our bluegrass playlist without realizing it's an amateur recording. the guitar adds just enough back-up. fine picking on your part.

mteresko,

your recording came out great! i really like the tone you've produced on this recording. whatever pick, strings and mando combo you've got going, it's working great for you. keep it up!

mandomayer,

sweet! nice combination of triplets and slides. i especially like the trio of slides you do up the neck. works perfectly for this song!

great job everyone!

cheers,

craig

----------


## lightningbug

I just found this site a couple weeks ago. #I've played guitar for longer than I wish to remember, but only took up mandolin in January (New Year's resolution). #I couldn't resist learning this tune. #I can play the melody pretty well but I still am not great with the chords. I'll post a version soon but I'm not sure about the best method of making an mp3, short of using the mic on my computer. I can borrow a old cassette tape 4-track. How do you guys do it?

----------


## ShaneJ

Hi lightningbug,

Check out the link on the project site to Audacity (also thread or two here on it). It's a recording software program that's pretty easy to use. There are others as well. You can plug a mic into your computer and record digitally that way. No need for the old Tascam. If you're comfortable on the computer and with a 4-track, then you shouldn't have many problems getting a recording done with Audacity.

Good luck, and welcome to the addiction.

----------


## jimini_pickit

Hi Lightningbug,
 When you go to load Audacity, and check out the old posts, take heed to go to the web and get the LAME MP3 encoder add-on (Audacity by itself won't create MP3's without it). That was about the only 'tricky' part of loading/setting up Audacity...other than that, it's a really cool program and easy to manipulate (although I won't say the same for synchronizing multiple tracks, but others have done it, so that must just be me!)
 Anyway, welcome to the Project...we look forward to hearing your input!

 Happy Pickin'
  Jim

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Everyone, there are some mighty fine recordings of CFM that were uploaded this weekend. Don't miss them out!

----------


## picksnbits

Wow, there's some really great versions out there!

I'm glad I didn't listen to the others before I posted mine or I might not have posted at all.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Hey you, your version is great! Just love it, especially the double stop at the end! Really nice. You do it really well, please don't me like me and compare yourself to everyone else! It will just discourage you...Keep on picking and keep your recordings coming!

----------


## picksnbits

Everybody has those feelings. I once saw Tim O'Brien on the same stage with Sam Bush.  O'Brien was playing the fiddle and said something about not being good enough to play mandolin on the same stage with Bush.

Luckily, I have no self-respect and will play anywhere with anyone who's willing to let me.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Wow, if even my favorite Tim O'Brien says that, I should feel in good company!

----------


## CapnScarlett

Looks like I'll be sitting this one out; multivariate calculus and thermodynamics are already kicking my butt! Maybe next month...

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Oh my, poor you. who is torturing you with such things?

----------


## rmcintos

CapnScarlett,

Hmmmm.....You sound like a Physics major (been there done that .) Keep your head up, and just remember the cool research at the end of that tunnel of coursework!

--Rob

----------


## CapnScarlett

Rob,
You called it...physics major! I actually had a cool research opportunity over the summer at Los Alamos National Lab, but there's nothing to do in that city and that's how I found this project! I'll be around but alas! I really don't have the time to practice and record. 

Kate

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

From obscenities called physics and back to Cold frosty morning, there are two new recordings, someone called Grits something, and uncle Ken. Well done, friends!!! Ken, your version is really fancy! And Grits, I just love your back-up going on in the background, it's great as it starts up a few measures into the tune, gives a good drive to the tune.
One of these days I'll try to post my version too.....

----------


## c3hammer

There's a new one from Uncle Ken on the yahoo site. Wow!

That's the best one yet. I really like the bass line from the guitar.

Cheers,
Pete

----------


## lightningbug

I finally managed to get an mp3 of this out. I got a little frustrated that I couldn't play a nice delicate rhythm, but I went with it. So this is more of snowstorm than a frost.

Thanks to all the versions for the inspiration.

----------


## JGWoods

LIghtningbug I like your version of CFM, It has a modern, yet classical music style to my ears. I find it very creative. It's great to hear the variations on the tune that come out of so many creative minds. 
Thanks for that
best
jgwoods

----------


## john_rr

When I signed up for this, I vowed to upload a recording every month. #Even though I'm not satisfied, it's time to let it go and move on to next month's song. #I've only been playing for a couple of months, so be gentle. #It's been an interesting, and frustrating, experience so far.

JR

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Hi John!! Welcome to the project!! It's great to see the beginners come in and post recordings, I think it's really inspiring! Keep them coming.

----------


## jimini_pickit

Uncle Ken: Great, as others have said!

LightningBug: Well, you're doing better than me...you've got multiple tracks laid down; I'm still trying! Good job!

John: You should be real proud of yourself-- couple of months under your belt and posting recordings already! I know I couldn't have in my first couple of months, so great job...speed will come with time, but the important thing is, your notes sound nice and clear and that's more impressive than speed. Thanks for posting!

 Happy Pickin'
  Jim

----------


## lightningbug

jimini_pickit

Thanks for the encouragement - it helps! I actually put two tracks down on an old tape four-track, then input that into Audacity. I'd like to try to use just the computer, but I don't want to spend a lot of time learning it.

----------


## levin4now

Well, a few weeks ago, I asked about recording multiple tracks, and how I didn't have speakers that had a headphone jack. Well, today I was looking at my computer froma different angle, and lo and behold, a headphone jack on the side of the speaker! I thought I'd looked over those speakers on all sides. So today i tried to catch up a bit by recording CFM. I never really loved that song, but I gave it a try. It was harder than I thought, and I am struck by uninspired strumming. I think it sounds better to my ears live.

Well, it all takes practice I imagine.

ADM

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Finally I've got inspiration enough to record Cold frosty morning. I haven't worked very much with it until the last week. Today I also did a new reinstallation of my computer to free some space, and after that I can also save the thing as mp3 without first saving it as wma. Don't know what had happened with my Cool Edit, but now it works anyway. And I'm SO pleased to be able to do multi track recordigns and add back-up!!!! It's not perfect (my timing isn't always 100% right) but it's nice.
(remember that I changed nick at Yahoo so look for ennistraveler instead of bluegrasstjej)

By the way, Alan, I really like your recording. I can't explain it but it sounds mysterious somehow. Maybe something with that back-up. Great job!

----------


## jimini_pickit

Susi,
 I had had problems with Audacity as I believe you had had as well...I just downloaded Audacity again to a different computer, and now my backup tracks line up with the main track; so that's encouraging. (Not suggesting you go out and get a different PC, but just letting you know it IS possible to work!) But at the same time, I've got bids on Cool Edit Pro on eBay, so I'll try that route with your recommendation!

 Happy Pickin'
   Jim

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

I wonder what it is with the computer that makes it work? Very interesting! Good luck with Cool Edit - it's a great choice.

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Daniel,
I'm glad to see you posted your recording of Cold frosty morning! I always like your variations. Please feel free to also post your versions of past monthly tunes if you want to!

----------


## levin4now

Mysterious eh? Thanks tjej, I will have to listen to it again! Maybe I should called it "Cold Eerie Morning"?

adm

----------


## craig

finally got around to recording this one. please excuse the TV noise in the background. i was just trying out the recording and i got through the whole song without flubbing so i kept it. otherwise, i'm pretty happy with it. the time is a bit off, too. always something to work on . . .
thanks for listening.

cheers,
craig

----------


## Bluegrasstjej

Craig!
How great to hear one of your recordings again!! It sounds really good, you have an amazing sound and your picking is just excellent! Nothing wrong with your timing either. Very well done indeed!

----------

